# Eclipse 3.1 und OSGI Console



## Thomas Darimont (17. November 2005)

Hallo!

 Wer mal ein wenig in das innenleben der Eclipse Laufzeit reinschauen will sollte mal seine Eclipse Instanz mit eclipse -console starten 

```
osgi> help
 
 ---Eclipse Runtime commands.---
 		diag - Displays unsatisfied constraints for the specified bundle(s).
 		active - Displays a list of all bundles currently in the ACTIVE state.
 		getprop { name } - Displays the system properties with the given name, or all of them.
 Valid commands:
 ---Controlling the OSGi framework---
 		launch - start the OSGi Framework
 		shutdown - shutdown the OSGi Framework
 		close - shutdown and exit
 		exit - exit immediately (System.exit)
 		gc - perform a garbage collection
 		init - uninstall all bundles
 		setprop <key>=<value> - set the OSGi property
 ---Controlling Bundles---
 		install - install and optionally start bundle from the given URL
 		uninstall - uninstall the specified bundle(s)
 		start - start the specified bundle(s)
 		stop - stop the specified bundle(s)
 		refresh - refresh the packages of the specified bundles
 		update - update the specified bundle(s)
 ---Displaying Status---
 		status - display installed bundles and registered services
 		ss - display installed bundles (short status)
 		services {filter} - display registered service details
 		packages {<pkgname>|<id>|<location>} - display imported/exported package details
 		bundles - display details for all installed bundles
 		bundle (<id>|<location>) - display details for the specified bundle(s)
 		headers (<id>|<location>) - print bundle headers
 		log (<id>|<location>) - display log entries
 ---Extras---
 		exec <command> - execute a command in a separate process and wait
 		fork <command> - execute a command in a separate process
 ---Controlling Start Level---
 		sl {(<id>|<location>)} - display the start level for the specified bundle, or for the framework if no bundle specified
 		setfwsl <start level> - set the framework start level
 		setbsl <start level> (<id>|<location>) - set the start level for the bundle(s)
 		setibsl <start level> - set the initial bundle start level
 ------Controlling the Profiling------
 		profilelog - Display & flush the profile log messages
 
 ---Controlling the Console---
 		more - More prompt for console output
 osgi>
```
 
 Gruss Tom


----------

